
DIY facial recognition for porn sparks concern - errantspark
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kxny7/diy-facial-recognition-for-porn-weibo
======
daenz
The case of revenge-porn aside, public things are public, and making things
public comes with consequences. If you are relying on the current lack of
human ingenuity in connecting that public data together, you're going to be
disappointed.

~~~
JohnFen
> If you are relying on the current lack of human ingenuity in connecting that
> public data together, you're going to be disappointed.

I'm not saying that you're wrong here. However, the effect that you're
describing leads directly to a dystopian world that few people would actually
want to be living in, and the only thing that an individual could do about it
is to withdraw from society entirely, including never going out in public.

There has to be some way of preventing that.

~~~
Joe-Z
No, what he is describing should directly lead to people carefully considering
what they share online. I remember 15 years ago everybody knew that, now it's
"oh, I get internet points for sharing every bar/restaurant/venue I go to?!
let's do that!" (this was in reference to foursquare, apparently they are not
a thing anymore?)

Not posting your porn online because you're afraid someone will find out
surely isn't a dystopian future.

~~~
downrightmike
Foursquare has been licensing their data to Microsoft for millions at a time:
[https://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/foursquare-
cuts-15m-deal-w...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/foursquare-
cuts-15m-deal-with-microsoft-to-power-location-and-context-for-windows-and-
mobile/)

------
devtul
If having a partner that did porn doesn't bother you, this changes nothing. On
the other hand, if it does bother the person, then it enables him/her to
rightfully discriminate who will be his/her partner for life.

Least I checked society still accept people to choose by their own discretion
who they date.

------
DerfNet
>His reasoning for making this program, he wrote, is “to have the right to
know on both sides of the marriage.” After public outcry, he later claimed his
intention was to allow women, with or without their fiancées, to check if they
are on porn sites and to send a copyright takedown request.

This was going to happen one way or the other regardless; I don't understand
why it's so important for the author to spin his reasoning for making it.

~~~
cr0sh
The author of the tweet (and supposed ident system) or the author of the
article?

I think if the latter - there was no "spin", just reporting.

But if the former - then I'd say it's because the author knows they are in the
wrong, but likely doesn't care until it starts to look bad for them, thus the
duplicitous pivot.

~~~
milsorgen
The author of the system is completely in the right. People deserve to know
who they are dealing with interpersonal matters, especially when it deal with
matters of public record. Not everyone is completely gungho on feckless
hedonism you know?

